# Oktoberfest - Munich



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Have any of you folks been? If so could you please share your thoughts?

Also, did you camp? If so, where?

We might take in Munich on the way to or from our trip to the Italian Lakes in Sept.

ta

Graham


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We went graham a few years ago now but not in the motorhome. I fact were looking at motorhomes on the trip and did buy one too from Stockach, not far from the swiss border.

The Munich beer festival is wonderful, you must go, all the men and women in tradition dress.

They had individual, beautiful, ornate timber lockers for their own beer glasses(Steins), absolutely lovely cabinets, antiques in themselves.

What a great atmosphere and sing along, it was jam packed until I started singing in German, then it emptied fast.

We hired a car whilst there and had a great time.


----------

